# 1st look 2009 P3!!



## DJ4LIFE (Jul 7, 2008)

Gotten straight from the source, here's the image and Changes for 09: 
Revised Shorter Chainstay and 80mm travel geometry frame
Compact single speed set up
Argyle fork w/ alloy steer
New tires (over 300g/wheel lighter)
New pedal design 
New lower profile saddle design
140mm rear rotor
Lots'o ano

Comments, insights or insults??


----------



## Snarz (Jun 28, 2008)

How shorter is the chainstay form last years versions.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

I wonder if they will switch all the P forks to Rock Shox... more paisley?


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

The changes look a little better and the Argyle (even the 302) is far better. Are they still going to weigh as much as a volkswagon? Are they still going to have odd geometry?


----------



## neabailey (Apr 4, 2008)

Are they going to be making a steel version?


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Call me wierd... but I like it.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Check Lee Likes Bikes also. :rockon:

http://www.leelikesbikes.com/sneak-peak-the-new-p1.html#more-878


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

What,... no gyro!!!


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

The geo looks pretty much the same to me, same bb hight (I could be wrong)... But the specs, the colours, and the bike as a whole looks great!


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

pretty neato i suppose


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

I dig it. I'd probably ditch the front brake and swap a bunch of the ugly stuff.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Heals120 said:


> I dig it. I'd probably ditch the front brake and swap a bunch of the ugly stuff.


But if you did that, you would be left with just a fork, tires and a chain.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Judging a bikes' looks is like picking out the hottest girl at a club... its all in the eye of the beholder (intoxication may have a bit to play in this as well....)

I myself am still an avid p. hater. They ride so poopy


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

As an avid p. rider, I think it is those green rims are awful. I HOPE that they won't be the same ones on the 08's, those were just as awful as that green color is.


----------



## sealclubber (Apr 10, 2007)

might have to pick one up from work when they come out. too bad its not cromo


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

all good changes. looks awesome. like everything about it thats new, but if forced to run brakes i run Vs so i dont crush rotors on rails and whatnot, disc to me is impractical for hard riding not involving dirt.


----------



## crakbot (Nov 5, 2005)

Last P bike I checked out weighed a hair under 97 pounds. I hope they lightened up more than the tires.

Bikes seem to be in a real ugly phase right now. White, fluorescent yellow, and gold??? Wouldn't be so bad without the gold.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Gold? Where ??


----------



## neabailey (Apr 4, 2008)

It looks like the seat tube has a slight curve twards the bottom. It also looks like the rear wheel can move in a little more, not a bad idea.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

neabailey said:


> It looks like the seat tube has a slight curve twards the bottom. It also looks like the rear wheel can move in a little more, not a bad idea.


Here ya go right off Lee Likes Bikes. 

" - All new geos - 80mm travel
- Shorter rear center (check the curved seat tube)
- Super balanced feel now
- New tires are 400g/wheel lighter than previous "


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

joelalamo45 said:


> Call me wierd... but I like it.


Wierd!  Oh, you know that was coming...


----------



## chale141 (May 28, 2007)

almost looks photoshopped to me


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

The Agency said:


> Wierd!  Oh, you know that was coming...


That looks like a good bike to break your thumb on...


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

I would like the color if they chose the highlighter or the brown. Both makes it ugly. Then throw in the green rims and other parts and it looks like crap IMO.

Seems to be a trend with Specialized. Looks like they are picking up the P series where the Fuse series left off from 08'. Enough with the mixed colors already. Looks like someone ate a box of pastel colors and thrw up on the frames.

Fuse 4:









Fuse3:


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Demo-9 said:


> ...Enough with the mixed colors already. Looks like someone ate a box of pastel colors and thrw up on the frames...


LOL, so true.

Joel, We can break our hands on any frame. I should be able to ride this weekend.

Snaky...you can keep your Special Ed's. I have a couple P bikes lying around waiting for a new sucker, er I mean owner.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

The Agency said:


> LOL, so true.
> 
> Joel, We can break our hands on any frame. I should be able to ride this weekend.
> 
> Snaky...you can keep your Special Ed's. I have a couple P bikes lying around waiting for a new sucker, er I mean owner.


Let's ride...


----------



## Graydog (Jan 3, 2007)

pos


----------

